# Even hrithik roshan...the new psl god has narrow ipd



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hrithik


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 10, 2019)

These are the worst pictures of him on the internet, he's probably the best looking Indian in the world


----------



## xit (Oct 10, 2019)

keep coping brother.


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> These are the worst pictures of him on the internet, he's probably the best looking Indian in the world


I m his fan let me put good pics of him


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 10, 2019)

no


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> no


What no??


CarlSagan96 said:


> These are the worst pictures of him on the internet, he's probably the best looking Indian in the world


Ya 2nd is me after him


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> What no??


he’s not a new psl god


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 10, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> These are the worst pictures of him on the internet, he's probably the best looking Indian in the world


Salludon mogs him.
Uncle chadpreet mogs him


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

He is unbelievably ugly


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> He is unbelievably ugly


I didnt ask ur name


----------



## Gosick (Oct 10, 2019)

He is pretty good looking, he doesnt even look Indian.


UglyMan said:


> He is unbelievably ugly


yet he mogs you to death


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Gosick said:


> He is pretty good looking, he doesnt even look Indian.
> 
> yet he mogs you to death


no one mogs me do you understand? you retarded subhuman worthless abortion rape baby survivor. consider killing yourself, utter subhuman spic manlet cuck son of a whore


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gosick said:


> He is pretty good looking, he doesnt even look Indian.
> 
> yet he mogs you to death


btw its a pleasure for me that we both have same pheno and i have some of his features but i am no match to him


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I didnt ask ur name


jesus christ. you got me


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> jesus christ. you got me


Crucifies me


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Crucifies me


shut the fuck up, stupid worthless nasty indian muslim mutt fucker


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 10, 2019)

*PSL GOD



*


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> shut the fuck up, stupid worthless nasty indian muslim mutt fucker


You are day dreamer first u said me paki which i am not then you called me muslim which i am not but as i said i am a fucker ....it was fun indeed to fuck your mum


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 10, 2019)

_New PSL God?_
He get mogs hard by the top 25% human population.
The reason why he so rave over there in India is because of his green eyes. He legit looks like a jacked Indian version of mark zuckerberg


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> You are day dreamer first u said me paki which i am not then you called me muslim which i am not but as i said i am a fucker ....it was fun indeed to fuck your mum


*LISTEN TO ME YOU WORTHLESS PAKISTANI INDIAN MANLET. THE ONLY THING YOU FUCK IS YOUR 3 INCH HAND, THE SAME HAND I WILL AMPUTATE AND USE TO SLAP YOUR SMALL LIFELESS DEFORMED SKULL*


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> You are day dreamer first u said me paki which i am not then you called me muslim which i am not but as i said i am a fucker ....it was fun indeed to fuck your mum





UglyMan said:


> *LISTEN TO ME YOU WORTHLESS PAKISTANI INDIAN MANLET. THE ONLY THING YOU FUCK IS YOUR 3 INCH HAND, THE SAME HAND I WILL AMPUTATE AND USE TO SLAP YOUR SMALL LIFELESS DEFORMED SKULL*


Battle of retards


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> _New PSL God?_
> He get mogs hard by the top 25% human population.
> The reason why he so rave over there in India is because of his green eyes. He legit looks like a jacked Indian version of mark zuckerberg


lol he has hazel eyes just like mine and he and mark zukerberg totally look different and mark is an incel lol


GUTS9770 said:


> Battle of retards


if its so then u should join the battle with him


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Battle of retards


opinion of a worthless manlet. it true though


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

i can walk for some seconds and look in the mirror then already i've found an Indian who mogs him.


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> i can walk for some seconds and look in the mirror then already i've found an Indian who mogs him.


you dont even mog his shadow


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> you dont even mog his shadow


hes got the narrow face of death.

also i defo do dude


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> hes got the narrow face of death.
> 
> also i defo do dude


Ya thats y he has been conted in top 10 most handsome men and asia's sexiest man alive many a times coz he has a narrow face of death


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Ya thats y he has been conted in top 10 most handsome men and asia's sexiest man alive many a times coz he has a narrow face of death


those lists are bullshit


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> those lists are bullshit


those lists are made by the expertsand they are highly qualified professionals and also they are not from india who make this list so u cant say they are being partial


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> those lists are made by the experts who make the liast without anu reason they are highly qualified professionals and also they are not from india who make this list so u cant say they are partial


the only highly qualified professionals you should be consulting is westernized jbs and hot women and even then dont ask them just record their responses to pictures


Pex1992 said:


> those lists are made by the experts who make the liast without anu reason they are highly qualified professionals and also they are not from india who make this list so u cant say they are partial


the only highly qualified professionals you should be consulting is westernized jbs and hot women and even then dont ask them just record their responses to pictures
professionals at getting fucked


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> those lists are made by the experts who make the liast without anu reason they are highly qualified professionals and also they are not from india who make this list so u cant say they are partial


you dont need virtuesignalling 'high professional experts' to tell whose goodlooking or not you deformed rat cyclops. those niggers are usually bluepilled and include subhumans of different ethnicitis to fill up their racial quotas and virtuesignal. Indians are ugly but i seen MANY of them who mog that failed abortion indian horse. he looks like you too which i why i suspect you are holding on to that glimmer of hope that you could also be good looking. but unfortunately you are a truecel subhuman who end up on this site. do you understand? worthless bitch


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 10, 2019)

He’s a top tier indian


FatJattMofo said:


> i can walk for some seconds and look in the mirror then already i've found an Indian who mogs him.


Wtf is wrong with you? You say you mog him? jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)

milk truk just arrive


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> He’s a top tier indian
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you? You say you mog him? jfl


ofc i do.


turkproducer said:


> He’s a top tier indian
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you? You say you mog him? jfl


hes legit one of the worst looking indians ive ever seen. on par with some of the deformed fuckers cunts post on here


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ofc i do.
> 
> hes legit one of the worst looking indians ive ever seen. on par with some of the deformed fuckers cunts post on here


Lol he looks top tier imo, most people say so as well


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Lol he looks top tier imo, most people say so as well


he is frauding af and pretty much deformed maxilla


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> he is frauding af and pretty much deformed maxilla


In his younger days he got 30000 marriage proposals which is a record in itself


----------



## Over (Oct 10, 2019)

Most users on this website mog him. Stop posting this narrow boneless asymmetrical cuck ass faggot you low IQ maggot. He gets mogged by average pile of shit lying on the street of india. Not even gonna mention Salludon. Or actual supermodels. 

Shit thread.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Over said:


> Most users on this website mog him. Stop posting this narrow boneless asymmetrical cuck ass faggot you low IQ maggot. He gets mogged by average pile of shit lying on the street of india. Not even gonna mention Salludon. Or actual supermodels.
> 
> Shit thread.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> In his younger days he got 30000 marriage proposals which is a record in itself


marry me


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> In his younger days he got 30000 marriage proposals which is a record in itself


statusmax. also as we all know lighth skin and eyes are enough to get that.


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> statusmax. also as we all know lighth skin and eyes are enough to get that.





Over said:


> Most users on this website mog him. Stop posting this narrow boneless asymmetrical cuck ass faggot you low IQ maggot. He gets mogged by average pile of shit lying on the street of india. Not even gonna mention Salludon. Or actual supermodels.
> 
> Shit thread.


Salludon doesnt mog him though he is gl


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 10, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> These are the worst pictures of him on the internet, he's probably the best looking Indian in the world


Mogged by @Zygos4Life uncle and John Abraham, this guy:


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Salludon doesnt mog him though he is gl


hello


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Salludon doesnt mog him


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Mogged by @Zygos4Life uncle and John Abraham, this guy:


He only looked good in one movie even that is due to his long hairs lol joh himself said that hrithik is more handsome than him and lol he has only been asia's best looking man once hahaha never saw him in top 10 keep coping low iq faggot


----------



## Over (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Salludon doesnt mog him though he is gl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> He only looked good in one movie even that is due to his long hairs lol joh himself said that hrithik is more handsome than him and lol he has only been asia's best looking man once hahaha never saw him in top 10 keep coping low iq faggot


yea dude listen to what some actor jerkoff websites say about top 10 hottest men. meanwhile acording to them idris elba is more sexy than my avi we all know thats wrong


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Over said:


> View attachment 131587
> View attachment 131588
> 
> 
> View attachment 131589


Salludon eye area is better than him but hrithik has light eyes halo and on top of that overall other better features than him and also we havent seen salludon clean shaven


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 10, 2019)

Psl god my ass


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Salludon eye area is better than him but hrithik has light eyes halo and on top of that overall other better features than him and also we havent seen salludon clean shaven



jfl. eye shape > color .easy.

also jfl if you think he has better features. narrow jaw and face.
average indian mogs him if his eyes were not green


----------



## Over (Oct 10, 2019)

Recessed subhuman vs every bone in the face grown forward. Muh eye color B T W


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

even then he is shit in bones


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl. eye shape > color .easy.
> 
> also jfl if you think he has better features. narrow jaw and face.
> average indian mogs him if his eyes were not green


lol his eyes are not green they are hazel same are mine ...he has a tall face good jawline chin and cheekbones and harmony which makes him aesthetically pleasant to watch


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)

i moge...


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> lol his eyes are not green they are hazel same are mine ...he has a tall face good jawline chin and cheekbones and harmony which makes him aesthetically pleasant to watch


. his facial proportions are shit, his jawline is shit, he has jack shit cheekbones, and any harmony he has to you is because you share eye color.





some real indian slayers for you. this is what happens when your face isnt deformed and narrow as fuck


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lol 


Over said:


> View attachment 131597
> 
> View attachment 131598
> 
> ...


Lol he had put on weight for that picture lol its a click from a movie u subhuman


----------



## Dogs (Oct 10, 2019)

Over said:


> View attachment 131587
> View attachment 131588
> 
> 
> View attachment 131589


Salludon mogs him hard here


----------



## Over (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol
> 
> Lol he had put on weight for that picture lol its a click from a movie u subhuman


I think you must be trolling at this point because I refuse to believe that someone can be so retarded. I will pass on this discussion.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 10, 2019)

Over said:


> I refuse to believe that someone can be so retarded


----------



## Usum (Oct 10, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> He’s a top tier indian


That's really sad for Indians.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 10, 2019)

Over said:


> View attachment 131587
> View attachment 131588
> 
> 
> View attachment 131589


I would honestly pay a shit ton of money to have Salludon's eye area, seriously that shit is Gandy-tier, me with that good an eye area plus blue eyes (achievable with stroma) would be an instant PSL 5.5


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

They 


FatJattMofo said:


> . his facial proportions are shit, his jawline is shit, he has jack shit cheekbones, and any harmony he has to you is because you share eye color.
> View attachment 131602
> 
> 
> some real indian slayers for you. this is what happens when your face isnt deformed and narrow as fuck


they just have eye colour halo nothing else it looks too unreal like if you have ethinic face with god tier eye colour hrithik mogs them to the moon ...hrithik has better pheno than them


Over said:


> I think you must be trolling at this point because I refuse to believe that someone can be so retarded. I will pass on this discussion.


Its a very bad of picture of him with a bloated face u subhuman cant u get that ...he said it himself in an interview


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 10, 2019)

Low IQ


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I would honestly pay a shit ton of money to have Salludon's eye area, seriously that shit is Gandy-tier, me with that good an eye area plus blue eyes (achievable with stroma) would be an instant PSL 5.5


nah psl 7 at LEAST


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> View attachment 131606


ya you can rewrite that post again and again i dont give a damn shit ...i know that was something strange to write like that i just didnt know how to express that thing in words ...if i had tk express it in my own language i would have said it normally and better


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> nah psl 7 at LEAST


Well I've got decent jaw and zygos, and a compact midface, but rn im PSL 3.5 due to goddamn NCT and undereye support. Seriously Eppley, Taban and stroma might be able to get me to PSL 6, and even at PSL 5 one can slay by running bad boy game.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> They
> they just have eye colour halo nothing else it looks too unreal like if you have ethinic face with god tier eye colour hrithik mogs them to the moon ...hrithik has better pheno than them
> 
> Its a very bad of picture of him with a bloated face u subhuman cant u get that ...he said it himself in an interview


narrow face pheno isnt better stop being fucking retarded nothing changes the fact that those two mog him to death even without eye color halo.

hrithik niggershan looks like his face got put sideways in a hydraulic fucking press.

dude has ZERO good features besides eye color that stand him out from the average indian.
narrow face = subhuman on a man. women fucking despise it. wide faces get them wet because of fwhr





if these two cunts had green eyes they would legit mog the cunt easily


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> narrow face pheno isnt better stop being fucking retarded nothing changes the fact that those two mog him to death even without eye color halo.
> 
> hrithik niggershan looks like his face got put sideways in a hydraulic fucking press.
> 
> ...


I have a tall and wide face with 2.1 fwhr and same hazel eyes like hrithik so it means i mog hrithik stop being so stupid


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)

he looks like shit


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> he looks like shit


If he is shit then i dont know what u guys consider good looking this place is such a mental assyllum where all retarded people dont know shit about facial attractiveness even in one of his he had to wear make up just to look ugly even then he mpgged every good looking model ...i am out of such mental place


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> If he is shit then i dont know what u guys consider good looking this place is such a mental assyllum where all retarded people dont know shit about facial attractiveness even in one of his he had to wear make up just to look ugly even then he mpgged every good looking model ...i am out of such mental place


goodbye


----------



## MajinBuu (Oct 10, 2019)

like a 7 all things considered, doesn't hold a candle to the ogs

tbh I might have been too lenient


----------



## Titbot (Oct 10, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I would honestly pay a shit ton of money to have Salludon's eye area, seriously that shit is Gandy-tier, me with that good an eye area plus blue eyes (achievable with stroma) would be an instant PSL 5.5


Same that 1 in million not even typical chads have that eye area


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Over said:


> View attachment 131597
> 
> View attachment 131598
> 
> ...


Lol thats picture of salludon is in the lightening where bones are more visible ..nice cherrypick pics


----------



## Titbot (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol thats picture of salludon is in the lightening where bones are more visible ..nice cherrypick pics


GIF are more accurate representation of what he looks like.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> He only looked good in one movie even that is due to his long hairs lol joh himself said that hrithik is more handsome than him and lol he has only been asia's best looking man once hahaha never saw him in top 10 keep coping low iq faggot


John Abraham mogs Hrithik Roshan easy


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> . GIF are more accurate representation of what he looks like.


But honestly salludon is good looking but hrithink mogs him anyhow


Mateusz74 said:


> John Abraham mogs Hrithik Roshan easy


Its confirmed that you are a retard even john said it himself that hrithik is more good looking than ...i have seen videos of girls swooning over hrithik looks but thats not case with john and one more thing john only looked good when he had long hairs it was a long hair halo effect


----------



## Titbot (Oct 10, 2019)

If you wanna compare curries Shroff mogs him to death


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> If you wanna compare curries Shroff mogs him to death


Yet another retard lol they both were in one movie just now and all of the you tube comments were mostly about hrithik looks ...nobody talked about tiger's looks or even body in the comment section watching the trailer and also where ever he goes in any show or in interview he always gets compliments on his looks ...everyone asks him why is he so handsome where he will take all these handsomeness with him like this kinda stuff. And shroff is a framecel with 5:8 height


----------



## Titbot (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Yet another retard lol they both were in one movie just now and all of the you tube comments were mostly about hrithik looks ...nobody talked about tiger's looks or even body in the comment section watching the trailer and also where ever he goes in any show or in interview he always gets compliments on hos looks ...everyone asks himy he is so handsome where he will take all these handsomeness with him like this kinda stuff. And shroff is a framecel with 5:8 height


Shroff has more appeal In the west


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Shroff has more appeal In the west


he doesnt have any appeal in the west he is not even knowm there ...u know what ..tiger shroff consider hrithik his idol sometimes i think he jerks off to his pictures lol ....he himself stated that he is poor man's hrithik roshan


----------



## Titbot (Oct 10, 2019)

P


Pex1992 said:


> he doesnt have any appeal in the west he is not even knowm there ...u know what ..tiger shroff consider hrithik his idol sometimes i think he jerks off to his pictures lol ....he himself stated that he is poor man's hrithik roshan


no ones cares about Rohan. He’s a boneless curry with horrible lower third
Even manlet Varun mogs him


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> no ones cares about Rohan. He’s a boneless curry with horrible lower third


First of all its not rohan its roshan and the second thing no one also doesnt care about your opinion ...i know truth is bitter to digest and his mandible is stong as fuck with a tall chin and good jawline


----------



## Titbot (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> First of all its not rohan its roshan and the second thing no one also doesnt care about your opinion ...i know truth is bitter to digest and his mandible is stong as fuck with a tall chin and good jawline


Keep barking for me dog


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Keep barking for me dog


Who will bark for a subhuman like you.... dont cry like a baby retard i know you are very much butt hurt and tormented its a brutal black pill


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> he doesnt have any appeal in the west he is not even knowm there ...u know what ..tiger shroff consider hrithik his idol sometimes i think he jerks off to his pictures lol ....he himself stated that he is poor man's hrithik roshan


why are you so emotionally invested in this lol? its obvious he doesnt mog shit. just watch videos of him/candids


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> why are you so emotionally invested in this lol? its obvious he doesnt mog shit. just watch videos of him/candids


Just watch the trailer of an indian movie called war which realeased just days before how every girl and guy are swooning over his looks and body and he is fucking 45 its said here that not even girls but guys too cant take off his eyes from him not in a bad way though...


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Just watch the trailer of an indian movie called war which realeased just days before how every girl and guy are swooning over his looks and body and he is fucking 45 its said here that not even girls but guys too cant take off his eyes from him not in a bad way though...


his body is good, he seems to have good frame, bf%, size. thats the only good thing about him

his face, height etc. are absolutely nothing special in the west lol

why are you denying this


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> If you wanna compare curries Shroff mogs him to death


He is balding bro


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> his body is good, he seems to have good frame, bf%, size. thats the only good thing about him
> 
> his face, height etc. are absolutely nothing special in the west lol
> 
> why are you denying this


height is 5:11 ...ya its nothing special ...but he has a top tier face and is always compared to brad pitt and tom cruise ..


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> height is 5:11 ...ya its nothing special ...but he has a top tier face and is always compared to brad pitt and tom cruise ..


why are you even here? what are you arguing for? nobody is going say this rat faced shitskin looks good, because he doesnt. 

u know you're deep into ethnic-coping when even other indians on this site say he looks like shit. thats when you know you reached new levels of deathnik cope


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> why are you even here? what are you arguing for? nobody is going say this rat faced shitskin looks good, because he doesnt.
> 
> u know you're deep into ethnic-coping when even other indians on this site say he looks like shit. thats when you know you reached new levels of deathnik cope


lol even i have a tall and wide face and hazel eyes and good bone structure but still i dont mog that narrow horse faced boneless creature which u guys said him ....keep coping with all your bullshit....and most of the indians are jealous of his looks coz they cant look like him


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> lol even i have a tall and wide face and hazel eyes and good bone structure but still i dont mog that narrow horse faced boneless creature which u guys said him ....keep coping with all your bullshit


what is this argument?

> "i look so fucking good"
> " he mogs me"
> " therefore he's insanely good looking"

you're arguing he's good looking, because you think you are good looking.


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

N


cocainecowboy said:


> what is this argument?
> 
> > "i look so fucking good"
> > " he mogs me"
> ...


NOpe i have a wide and tall face with fair skin hazel eyes and good skull this is what most psl users jerk off to and hrithik has narrow face not so good bone structure which users said it here still i cant think i can mog that narrow face anytime


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks like a rat


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> lol even i have a tall and wide face and hazel eyes and good bone structure but still i dont mog that narrow horse faced boneless creature which u guys said him ....keep coping with all your bullshit....and most of the indians are jealous of his looks coz they cant look like him


Bro u r Pex Roshan


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Looks like a rat


U look like a pig


Mateusz74 said:


> Bro u r Pex Roshan


i know bro its a pleasure to look like him


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 10, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> U look like a pig
> 
> i know bro its a pleasure to look like him



pigs me


----------



## Pex1992 (Oct 10, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> pigs me





rockndogs said:


> pigs me


Keep getting pleasure being a pig


----------

